

Plan to Build a Police Behavior Database - lylebarrere
http://www.newrepublic.com/article/119207/police-behavior-database-why-one-doesnt-exist-and-why-one-soon-will

======
aosmith
Have you considered using data from SDR's? There are a lot of ($20-30) DTV
sticks that are capable of tuning 400-500mhz...

